# M & S Party in for £10



## Gervan (26 Dec 2009)

For those who are partying at home on New Year's Eve: http://www.marksandspencer.com/Party-in-Pound-10-Offers-Instore-Food-Wine/b/198933031

M&S are offering 3 packs of party food plus bottle of wine / alternative for what I assume will be €12.50 (not sure of euro price). Available Mon 28th to Thurs 31st Dec.


----------



## mcaul (27 Dec 2009)

add in 6 bottles of their cava prestige which will cost you €37.80 ( €6.30 each - normally €13.49 / bottle) due to the way they do their discount pricing.


offer 1 - buy 6 get 10% off (1.35 discount)
offer 2 - 10% budget discount until 31st (1.35 discount again)
offer 3 - 2 for €18 (4.49 discount / bottle)


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Dec 2009)

nice one thanks


----------



## Celtwytch (31 Dec 2009)

*Re: M & S Party in for £10 (€12.50)*

Here is the full list of choices.  The Mary Street branch has pretty much everything listed here, and the good news is that you don't have to choose 1 item from each category - just mix and match to your heart's content ​
*Classics & Favourites:*
50 Cocktail Sausages
16 Bacon & Cheese Rolls
12 Mini Hamburgers
12 Mini Hot Pies
40 Cocktail Sausage Rolls
12 Mini Quiches
16 Bacon & Sausage Rolls
50 Party Selection
NEW! 8 Fish & Chip Fingers
NEW! Pigs in Blankets
NEW! 8 Mini Fish Pies 

*Vegetarian:*
12 Cheese & Tomato Frittatas
9 Mini Pizzas
12 Oriental Vegetable Selection
12 Mini Vegetable Vol au Vents
12 Mushroom & Spinach Filo Tart
10 Spinach Tortilla Stack
NEW! 12 Vegetable Spring Roll Selection
NEW! 12 Butternut & Dolcelatte Arancini 

*Global & Desserts:*
12 Duck Spring Rolls
12 Yakitori Chicken Kebabs
12 Oriental Duck Selection
18 Indian Style Chicken Kebabs
12 Chicken Satay
NEW! 12 Red Thai Coated Chicken
NEW! 12 Prawn Dim Sum Selection
NEW! 8 Bruschetta with Ham
8 Langoustine Bisque Shots
12 Mini Raspberry & Chocolate Tortes
12 Mini Melt in the Middle Puddings 

*Wines & Drinks:*
Brut Cava
Old Man Creek Shiraz
Old Man Creek Chardonnay
White Zinfandel
Belgian Lager 4x330ml
Blackcurrant Soft Brew
Apple Soft Brew
Citrus Soft Brew
Elderflower Presse twin pack
Valencia Orange 2 Litres
Irish Coffee twin pack​


----------



## shesells (1 Jan 2010)

Blanch sold out of most options and the Cava on Wednesday. Today they only had sausage rolls, pics in blankets and a few of the desserts left. Had some of the wines this afternoon....


----------

